# Need Help in Egypt!



## neworleansgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello,

I am going to be moving to Cairo in January 2010 and I need advice on how to rent apartments in Egypt for USA Citizens. Also, what is the price rage for a 3 bedroom apt in New Cairo? I am moving there to learn arabic!

Thanks Expats!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly there are plenty of sites on line that will give you property lets plus ideas of price range.
It may be easier for you to be here and finding a property once you are here.
Will the school you are attending not help with finding a property?
Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

neworleansgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to be moving to Cairo in January 2010 and I need advice on how to rent apartments in Egypt for USA Citizens. Also, what is the price rage for a 3 bedroom apt in New Cairo? I am moving there to learn arabic!
> 
> Thanks Expats!!!


Hi

I am not sure which language school you have enrolled in but the language school I use recommends hotels at discounted rates for the first couple of nights and then helps you find a flat once you are in Cairo. I would suggest staying in a hotel whilst you look to be honest as I have been shown round some really awful flats and wouldn't suggest signing up for anything until you get out here. It's usually possible to find a flat and move in within a couple of days.


----------



## micho1706 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hallo 
did you move to cairo or still need help ?


----------



## neworleansgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Everyone for your help - I've already found a flat in Cairo!

Thanks for your help Expats! :clap2:


----------

